# goats sleeping outside in the wind!



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't understand my goats. Its cold and windy but not raining and they are all laying outside not in the barn. Why do they do this? They pile up as close to each other as possible but don't go in the barn. I put fresh bedding down Saturday so its not the bedding. I asked my niece if her sheep stayed out and she said no they are smarter than goats. :mad. No if it starts to rain they run for the barn. :lol


----------



## Greylady (Mar 28, 2012)

Mine are doing the same. Guess they are not cold..........


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

They know what they're doing, they just aren't as cold as you are.

Perhaps they could use more ventilation in their barn?


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Its a kind of loafing shed. They are free to go in or out. I went in and they all followed me running and jumping like it were spring or somthing. Idk. When it starts raining they will go in. My prayers go up to any in harms way of the hurricane. I rode out a couple of small ones in florida few years back. Wouldn't do that again. Again my prayers are with you and your animals.


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

Don't worry, they are OK. They are wearing cashmere sweaters!  

Animals don't feel the elements like we do. People worry about them all the time but they are fine. I've even known people who go out and forcibly LOCK the animals in the barn. They are really better off out in the fresh air. I think it is the right thing to provide shelter, but don't worry if they won't go in. Like you say, if it starts raining, they will run for cover. Although I've had some that will stay out as long as it's not a down pour.


----------



## PrairieTrail45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Mine seem to like to lay in the grass when it is cold out. I think the grass surrounding them is warmer and probably more comforting than the bedding in the barn. My cows do the same thing.


----------



## Jo~* (Oct 26, 2007)

I can only wish mine would stay outside!!!!!
Mine park there butts in the stall all the time unless I lock them outside.
I have NEVER seen them sleep out in the grass except on a warm sunny day.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

That's too funny JoAnn, even when it was 100 degrees mine were outside in the sun panting! Some peoples goats! Tisk tisk!


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

My goats seek shelter more than the sheep-the sheep don't seem to care if it's raining, windy, snowing, blizzarding...they rarely go inside.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

Is this at night? Or during the day? They like to go out during the day to soak up sun. When mine are in the lean to (as opposed to being stalled in the barn), they spend more time out when it is cold, than when it is hot.


----------



## fmg (Jul 4, 2011)

Oh, the other thing is maybe it is dark and scary in there. Mine like to be outside partly because we have this light next to the house that the electric company makes everyone have out here; it shines into the pasture, and it's light there, but not in their house, so I think that is why mine prefer the outside.


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

My goats prefer I leave on a nightlight in the barn. They holler to remind me if I forget to leave it on.


----------



## dragonlair (Mar 24, 2009)

Mine seem to spend as much time inside as out. They will not sleep outside for love nor money, they want to be inside their barn at dusk. They do go outside when I get home from work at 2330 and scream at me to milk and feed them. Once their hay is gone, they go right back inside to sleep.

I did lock them inside this afternoon, the first time since early last spring. I didn't want all that hurricane force wind and rain inside the barn, and I didn't want the bullies to drive the bottom of the pecking order does outside into the weather.

I don't have a light on in the barn unless I am in there working. I do have 2 motion sensor lights on the house that shine into the goats outside pen. They don't seem to care one way or the other. Even when the lights are on, if they are done eating their hay, they go inside the barn to sleep.

When it rains they all head for the inside, even if there is hay outside. They will stand in the door way and scream at me, but they will not put one dainty little hoof outside.


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Nancy, you maybe right about the light. They do stand about 5 feet from the entrance and look in like there is something weird in there. I go in and turn on lights and they run in. When I go out and turn off light, they run out. I thought they were just following me. Well, this morning they are in cause of the freezing rain and snow. :/


----------



## Cannon_farms (Nov 17, 2009)

Mine have had no issues sleeping in the barn however this very cold weather and wind we have had they are all sleeping outside next to the barn, why I have no idea... they dont have winter coats yet so a couple where even shivering.


----------



## Anita Martin (Dec 26, 2007)

My goats prefer to be outside, under the yard light. Even in the wind and light rain. Their barn is too dark. We do need a light inside. They are afraid of dark places, naturally. I like it that they don't poop inside so much, but it does make me a little nervous when I see them outside when it's really cold and blustery. I know it's stressful for them. I do plan to get a night light for them. To me they look cold, but I guess they know what they are doing


----------



## swgoats (May 21, 2010)

My barn has a single bulb by the side door. That's what I leave on. It's florescents and doesn't cost much to run (our barn is on a separate, so we see the cost of lighting).


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

I am leaving a light on in the barn tonight just to see. I guess I never thought they were afraid of the dark. :lol


----------



## todog (Dec 10, 2011)

Ok, I have been leaving the light on and they were sleeping inside for several days but now it is getting real cold, with frost on the windshields and the goats have started to sleep outside again! :mad. So off with the light, its the dark night for them! Grrrrrr! Sonmetimes I think they just like to mess with me.


----------



## kadmferrari (Nov 24, 2021)

omg thank goodness for this info-
i've only had goats for a year and they always go inside their house at night and last night it went down into the 40's and was windy and they were looking inside their house like it like it was filled with ghouls and looking at me like i was crazy that i expected them to go in there- I kept going out and checking and they were out in the pasture where they never are at night- it was very bizarre behavior-then i put a light inside their house and they all marched in and cuddled up and got comfy!!!!


----------

